# Where to find CID, RID and TRN?



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am going to apply for a visa subclass 143 for my parents and the forms 956 and 956A require the following:

home affairs client ID
Department of Home Affairs Request ID number (RID)
Department of Home Affairs Transaction reference number (TRN)

I have no idea what they mean and how I could obtain them. My parents have had subclass 600 visas before but nowhere could I find such information.

I would really truly appreciate your help.
Thank you,
Vlad


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vlad_kaz said:


> home affairs client ID


This is question no 3 in Form 956A. Since you dont have one, if you click "No", there is no need to provide this ID number



vlad_kaz said:


> Department of Home Affairs Request ID number (RID)
> Department of Home Affairs Transaction reference number (TRN)


This is with regards to Question (13), which says *"Provide the HA ID Number (if known) attached to the matter listed in Question 12 in relation to which you are appointing an authorised recepient"*

Since you are being appointed as an authorised recepient for your parents Visa only and not any other matter, leave these two fields blank

Hope it is clear


----------



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> This is question no 3 in Form 956A. Since you dont have one, if you click "No", there is no need to provide this ID number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot thank you enough for your response!


----------

